# !!!answer this ques or....



## Mighty Sam (May 20, 2002)

i've been looking through my fav site and it says that the dwarves made an atemted to recolonize Moria and even all them could not kill just one balrog. and what my ques is have balrogs grown in shrength(sp) or what?? because in the sil they seem not easy but easier to kill. just want to hear every1's opion on this. thank u all.


----------



## Mighty Sam (May 20, 2002)

come on somebody reply


----------



## Elfarmari (May 20, 2002)

IMHO, the High Elves who killed balrogs in the sil were much more powerful than dwarves. Also, in Moria it would be easy for the balrog to kill several dwarves and than hide in the depths of Moria. The balrog had no need to confront the entire host of dwarves at once.


----------



## Lantarion (May 21, 2002)

Yeah, the Elves who battled the Valaraukar (I love that word) in, eg. the Nirnath Arnoediad, or when the Lord of the Balrogs was overthrown by Glorfindel (it was Glorfindel, wasn't it?) were High Elves, ie. even more powerful than the Elves in the Middle-Earth of the Third Age. They lived on the same plain of existence as the Valaraukar (the Unseen), and so could easily wound them, if not as effectively with normal weapons.


----------



## Mighty Sam (May 21, 2002)

ahhhh ok got it magic weapons alright


----------



## Zale (May 21, 2002)

Nothing to do with magic weapons, Sam. In the First Age, the Light of Aman was still strong in the Eldar, that the Balrogs most feared. They were fresh out of Valinor, & so much more powerful than they would be.
The Dwarves in the 3rd Age had never seen the Light, so naturally they wouldn't be as powerful. They were also probably scared stiff.


----------



## Lantarion (May 22, 2002)

Dwarves scared?? Can't imagine it..
But that's right, and I'm sorry I mislead you Sam. It was actually the Elves' spirits which gave them their greater power and strength, which were enforced by the Light of the Two Trees.


----------

